# Any of these packages good?



## Cbird47 (Jul 16, 2014)

So I'm just starting home theater, and i've got a budget around $450 and I've came across a few "Packages" Which seem decent, but some feedback from here would be nice. if none of these are decent, could someone please point me in the right direction, and piece together a system for me.

http://www.amazon.com/Onkyo-HT-S5400-7-1-Channel-Theater-System/dp/B004O0TREC/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1405497196&sr=8-3&keywords=onkyo+5500

http://www.amazon.com/Onkyo-HT-S5600-7-1-Channel-Theater-Receiver/dp/B00BLGUKFC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1405497196&sr=8-1&keywords=onkyo+5500

Are either of those decent? or would it be better to piece one together. Such as. 

Receiver: http://www.amazon.com/Onkyo-TX-SR313-Channel-Theater-Receiver/dp/B0077V8930/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1405497567&sr=8-2&keywords=5.1+channel+receiver

Speakers: http://www.amazon.com/Yamaha-NS-SP1800BL-5-1-Channel-Theater-Speaker/dp/B001AVRD62/ref=pd_sim_e_8?ie=UTF8&refRID=1AWN5PQ6SJK0YTJMG4WB

But possibly upgrade the sub, some input would be nice.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Others on the HTS forum have said the Onkyo all-in-one systems are tough to beat in that price range. They can be easily upgraded later too, if you want to add a better sub, for example.

I would skip the little Yamaha speakers, they just look too small to sound any good unless you have a very small room.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

For the price the Onkyo S5600 would be the one I would pick. Hard to beat :T


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Even better http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...-home-theater-package-7-spks-subwoofer/1.html if you don't mind refurbished.


----------

